# Sliding armrest



## redcup (May 2, 2011)

Hey everyone! I just picked up my Chevy Cruze ECO M/T yesterday and absolutely love it!

One thing that is slightly irritating me is that the sliding armrest does not lock in the forward position, only in the back position. Has anyone been able to come up with a solution to lock the armrest forward?

Thank you!



P.S. This car is awesome.... I'm absolutely in love with the fuel economy


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

It also won't open if it is not in the back position. Anyway, I just wedge a small wood shim in the back when I want it to remain extended. As soon as I can find a piece of rubber that will do the same I will use that. 
Congrats on your pick!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hope they address this in 2012...


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

terrible design on the sliding arm rest....100 thumbs down to chevy for that!!!
I love my cruze to the MAX, however thats the one thing I cant stand!!
hopefully some other aftermarket company creates a armrest that mounts on top of the orignal piece we have in our cruzes now!!! cumon chevy we know you can do it!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...see this new posting: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-chevrolet-cruze-appearance-body/1820-2012-color-choices.html


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

This is fixed in the 2012 model. Fortunately, this doesn't bother me in the slightest.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

it bothers me to some extent. thank god the door and glove box compartments are big enough for cds and other non sense that i have in my cruze or else id be in trouble lol! i can barely fit my ipod and 3 packs of gum in the sliding arm rest...thats exactly what i have in there and i cant fix ANYTHING else haha..o well still love my cruze!!!


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> it bothers me to some extent. thank god the door and glove box compartments are big enough for cds and other non sense that i have in my cruze or else id be in trouble lol! i can barely fit my ipod and 3 packs of gum in the sliding arm rest...thats exactly what i have in there and i cant fix ANYTHING else haha..o well still love my cruze!!!


really?i leave my wallet and sunglasses and bottle of cologne in there everyday lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

ahahah yeah i forgot about the cologne...i got the hollister cologne in there however, i could only fit the smaller size bottle of the colgone lol...the bigger bottle wouldnt fit


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

I always forget to look in my book, but, how in the name of Chevy do you slide the armrest forward to begin with????? Is there a magic button or do you just have to push aggressively or something?


----------



## wowlites (Feb 28, 2011)

Took me 2 mths to figure mine out....DUH!
Simply squeeze latch release as if to open console, but instead of opening lid, just slide it forward, quite slick actually, but does not lock in forward position. Slide back to open lid.


----------



## Laurie Lou (Apr 26, 2011)

OK, I just went out and figured it out...thanks guys. this is easier that paging through that 100+ page manual. Mine slides pretty solidly so don't see that mine would need to lock in forward position. just my observation.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

if you slide it forward and put enough pressure on it it will slide back into opening position. Lets say your driving and dont even notice your putting enough pressure to slide it back...this always happens to me lol..maybe its just my bad luck


----------



## cbr954 (Jun 12, 2011)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> if you slide it forward and put enough pressure on it it will slide back into opening position. Lets say your driving and dont even notice your putting enough pressure to slide it back...this always happens to me lol..maybe its just my bad luck


This drives me nuts as well. It could be slightly larger also. I can't even fit my gun in there.


----------



## MikefromMi (Jul 11, 2011)

The console in my 08 Vue doesn't slide at all. Works fine in the Outlook and Enclave. Figured the engineer just liked to "lean." lol


----------



## 1990tsi (Apr 29, 2011)

i have a 2011 eco and it locks in the forward position.

not normal?


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

1990tsi said:


> i have a 2011 eco and it locks in the forward position.
> 
> not normal?


Hmm... I have a 2011 Eco and mine doesn't lock forward. It's got enough resistance that I haven't really had a problem with it sliding back though.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't have a problem with mine sliding back. It doesn't lock either. It has a nice amount of resistance. The armrest is kinda useless though. Too small.


----------



## Farmer Fran (Jul 27, 2011)

****, I read the owners manual and did not know this LOL!


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

My last car's armrest would slide, but wouldnt lock in any position. If you leaned on it a little, it would slide, either forward or backwards. And at the front was a small tray, so if you had anything in there and it slid forward, it would slam into anything in there that stuck up more than 2 inches. (usually my phone) I prefer this design much more!


----------

